# CPMA Exam-Thank you



## TRISHORTON (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you~ Thanks Tricia


----------



## twizzle (Jan 4, 2013)

TRISHORTON said:


> Has anyone taken the CPMA in the last 6 months that can give me some insight?
> Thanks Tricia



Yes, took it in October.
What do you need to know?


----------



## TRISHORTON (Jan 4, 2013)

Time to study~
Thanks Tricia


----------

